# Innokin Disruptor Confuses me?



## Gizmo (10/7/15)

I am struggling to understand the point of this product. I really like innokin products, but they seem to be on a roll of releasing products that confuse me.



So if you watch this video you can see it works by have an interchangeable 2000mah lipo battery and it is a 50W Device. The innokin Cell (battery) Comes in various colours so you can mix and match your mods colours on the fly which is cool.

But this is where I get confused.. They claim that lipo's are safer. Which is totally untrue. From my RC Car days they are anything but safe actually. But anyway.. Let assume they are for this case.

Second point is why would you want to go through the effort of buying extra cells as they call it which are only 2000mah AND only charge via USB? So your nice and efficient 18650 charger just sits there which can charge high amp 2800mah batteries?

Let's maybe wait for the pricing, maybe then it will be a more appealing product, however knowing Innokin's pricing structure it most likely not be super affordable to warrant the lower capacity and multiple usb cables charging multiple batteries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn (10/7/15)

i'm thinking expand-ability.. imo this should have been like a 100 / 150 eish watt mod... and you can swap batteries as and when needed... would it not be nice to take a smaller battery when see it fit.. and take a bigger battery when needed... also, a separate charger that can charge the batteries while you have a separate battery running on your mod.. something that sounds all to familiar with tube and box mod users... 

I can see this working if it was a higher wattage device, that can depending on the battery you have attached limit you so that you do not vape unsafely, and yet with a different battery you can gooi some big ass clouds without worrying.. And this is where I think they are heading with it... interchangeable....

it would be the beginning of something new!!! and sort of customization built in ... I can definitely see where they are heading with this... if they have my same mind set, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/7/15)

Could it be something like LiPo packs can handle higher discharge currents, and thats where their safety claim comes in? 

As is, I don't find the Disruptor that enticing, i mean it looks cool enough, but 2000mAh, is pretty meh at this stage of the game. If they release a 4500+mAh Innocell, that could be damned cool. Buy 2, and you can always have one charging as a backup. Also can't LiPo's handle higher charging currents?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/7/15)

Maybe its like the disruptor is sorta like their entry level offering on the whole Innocell platform, so relatively low wattage and small battery (mainly for sub-ohm clearos). Then their new temp sensing mod (there must be one) will be the big daddy, and will offer larger batteries, and they'll all be swappable and all whatnot.


----------

